# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Video del concurso

## dante

Aqui está por fín. Dura una hora y 20 min.
Si os queréis esperar a mañana lo subiré a stage6 tambien (pal que no lo sepa es un youtube con videos de mayor resolución).

Ala si queréis comentar algo, como mejorar  las rutinas ideas, reflexiones personales etc.

Como reflexión personal considero que estuve fatal en mi rutina. Me salió mal y no me gusta el ritmo que tuvo. Ese dia cagadida al canto.
Por lo demás me lo pasé genial organizando el evento y viendoos concursar

enlace a la "mul@"
 ed2k://|file|concurso_fin.divx|845181632|7F5596F56E24CF43  783A4F33EB7AC90D|h=AGILN7MKFV5QIN5JNFBT3G3PSY55MV4  4|/

copiar y pegar todo en el navegador.

----------


## eidanyoson

cuando estés en satage6 pon el enlace que lo quiero ver  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Oooooooooooooooooooooleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 :117: 
¿Cuanto ocupa?

----------


## Raicon

No lo puedes subir a alguna pag tipo megaupload o rapidshare?
Saludos

----------


## kalandraka

Si no me equivoco ocupa 806.03 MB.
Un saludo

----------


## dante

Para subir 800megas me tiraría la vida en rapidshare, esta noche lo dejaré subiendo en stage6, mañana supongo ya lo podréis ver y descargar desde allí.

PD: *queréis poner fecha para el próximo?*
gracias de nuevo a la subvención de "flashbyte" y "audiovisualesavatar" y "el club de la magia"

----------


## MagNity

dios!!! no lo he visto pero por tu bien espero que este censurado, odio tener que pasar bochorno cuando ni siquiera pintaba nada,... xD

por cierto, siempre puedes ungarrecerlo para que ocupe menos, pero ya sabes que yo te lo criticaré igualmente, audiovisuales powa,..xD, es un gaje de oficio.

gracias por todo Dante,... que bueno andar al lado de este mentalista,...xD

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

No hay fuentes!!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Para subir 800megas me tiraría la vida en rapidshare, esta noche lo dejaré subiendo en stage6, mañana supongo ya lo podréis ver y descargar desde allí.
> 
> PD: *queréis poner fecha para el próximo?*
> gracias de nuevo a la subvención de "flashbyte" y "audiovisualesavatar" y "el club de la magia"


Fecha para el próximo?
¿Que tal principios de Marzo?
Del 24 al 30 de Marzo no puedo, que estoy out de Barna. Y entre el 15 y el 23 de abril no, que tengo otra cosa... (ya vereis el blog... no todos  :117: ) aunque se podría negociar...  :Wink1: 

Ehhh!!! Te quejas de que exijo mucho :Confused:  no haber preguntado!!!

Cuenta conmigo para organizar (Éste si)

----------


## MagNity

a principios de marzo genial, si puede ser un domingo, que los sabados trabajo hasta muy tarde.
venga, que el espectaculo debe continuar.

----------


## MAURI

Dante, puedes poner de nuevo el link? no consigo encontrarlo en el emule.
hay que copiar exactamente todo lo que has puesto y pegarlo directamente?

----------


## dante

Que raro que no os aparezcan fuentes, almenos tendría que aparecer la mia...   :Lol:  
weno pongo el enlace a stage6

http://www.stage6.com/user/DanteDL/v...urso-decklords

Un abrazo a todos!

Cuidarsus!   :Wink:  

PD: Si hay algún voluntario para organizarlo por aquí en el foro que de un paso al frente, yo no podré. Si lo hay yo me ocupo de la localización y de los sponsors.

----------


## Elmagojose

Hola Dante, estoy vieno ahora mismo un poco tu video. Lo unico que te digo de momento, es que tienes que currarte un poco mas la charla y e visto que vas un poco de mago comico, pero se te escapo una palabrota, como ostia jeje, intenta corregir eso jejeje, para mi es muy importante, la forma de comunicarte con el publico, por eso no suelo escribir por que si no me dirian cuantas faltas jejeje.  Cuando acabe de ver el video te ago un resumen de lo que pienso.   Un Saludo

----------


## Elmagojose

Vale no se si eras tu el primero jejeje, cuando acabe de ver todo te digo que siempre me anticipo jejeje.  Pero si el primero esta en el foro ya se lo e puesto ejje.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ese era Andrew, fijo.
(Si pone Ricky... Tu crees que era dante??)
Digo ostia :Confused:  he oido joder, no ostia  :117: 

Bueno, pse. Visto de fuera creo que mi rutina pasa sin pena ni gloria. Ya me esforzaré más la próxima vez  :Wink1:  La chachara salió como tenía previsto pero le falta un poco más de velocidad y emoción. Me doy un 6 (teniendo en cuenta que era la primera vez que hacía algo en escenario...). 

Sigo con los videos, dsepués comento más.... (ei felicidades Dante, ta quedao perfecto)

----------


## fedech88

A mi me encanto la actuacion de Ricky, muy comica, organizada y efectiva.
Hubo otra persona que empezo con cartelitos en ves de hablar me parecio muy comico, pero no entiendo porque la carta que saco de la boca era roja si sabia que era negra....aparte hubo un cambiazo de carta, no entendi porque...
Tambien me gusto mucho el de otro que hizo la Levitacion de La Rosa, muy bueno...
En general se ve que la pasaron bien y disfutaron, no puedo decir mas de otros magos porque no lo entero.
Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Os estais perdiendo la de Andrew!!!  :117: 
Ahí os vais a morir de Risa.

----------


## MagNity

fedech, el mago que nombras era Dante, y fue un fallo técnico y al intentarlo reparar salió peor. pero lo que decía en otro post, lo mejor es continuar y eso hizo, en el segundo lo bordo. fue una pena que fallara el primero porque lo estaba llevando muy bien. 
Desde aqui un abrazo a Dante, que se que eres capaz de mucho más y animos, eres un gran mentalista!!!!

----------


## fedech88

Bueno que lastima. 

Ahora tendre que mirar la parte de Andrew, esta por el final, no?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Bueno que lastima. 
> 
> Ahora tendre que mirar la parte de Andrew, esta por el final, no?


No te lo digo  :117:  así lo has de ver todo

----------


## pujoman

Hola a todos, he mirado el video entero, me ha gustado bastante, voy a intentar hacer una critica de cada uno.

*Ricky*: Tu humor no esta nada mal, pero a veces no todo el mundo lo entiende. Sabes salirte bien de una situacion en que la gente no entendio o no sabia por que ha pasado(ejemplo...lo del FP, que creo que solo los magos lo entendieron). Los juegos que hicistes son un  clasico. El primero a mi me gusta mucho. te aconsejo que utilices una carta Jumbo y que sea un As o un 2 de corazones o de trebol. Puesto que es mas sencillo si no entiendes o no conoces la baraja francesa. Y evitar diamantes(carro, rombos) o Picas(espadas) porque ya ves que tienen nombres que pueden variar dependiendo de la gente a quien se lo hagas. en cambio, trebol y corazones no hay mas. Lo de Jumbo es para escenarios mas bien, pero queda mas claro (e incluso comico). El Fallo del Final, sabes que fue culpa tuya, por tanto simplemente decir que controles bien los sobre y que si no lo tienes claro, pues haz mas preguntas(que la verdad que hacian gracia jeje). La charla, al principio muy extendida, no se sabia que harias, pues empezaste hablar de los FP y como empezaste a  la magia...y acabaste haciendo magia mental. Se que era parte del guion, pero quizas sino te hubieras extendido, hubiera quedado con una continuidad.

*Alonso*: el primer efecto que se ve tuyo(la ruleta rusa) es un clasico de la magia. el principal fallo que le veo, es que no debes anticipar lo que va a suceder... la gente debe imaginar lo que haras, esta claro, pero no cuentes paso por paso lo que vas a realizar, creo que pierde mucho el efecto de esta manera. Lo podrias plantear..."Intentare encontrar el clavo..." pero no dices de que manera(que seria achafando). 
el otro juego (de las cartas), te digo lo mismo que ricky, hay que "sacar" cartas mas sencillas. y aunque parezca mentira, recalcar antes lo que vas hacer(No puedes decir..."de la qual quiero que mires una carta" y lo haces tremendamente rapido...) el espectador ya lo viste..se quedo un tanto ?¿, pero bueno, en la segunda vez ya lo vio claro. Luego los climax tendrian que ser un poco mas impactantes...podrias haber hecho carta al bolsillo, o cualquier otra cosa. Ya has visto lo que el publico vio "Adivino una carta" y esperan algo mas, se quedan como espectantes a que pasara algo mas. Yo creo que la desaparicion de dicha carta hubiera tenido un climax muy bueno. Vamos es solo opinion Mia.
La parte de Hipnosis, me gusto.

*Jordi*:El floating rose la verdad que te quedo muy bien, quizas el movimiento que se tiene que hacer para poner la rosa "a flote" te queda un poco exagerado, pero bueno, mas tarde vuelves hacer el mismo movimiento para oler la rosa y esto refuerza el "porque" de la primera vez. lo demas (de la rosa) me ha gustado.
La moneda en la botella, quizas la charla yo la cambiaria. No avancemos terminos de lo que va a suceder. Podrias decir que hay maneras de introducir la moneda pero ninguna como esta(y haces el efecto). Otra cosa.. que cojan la botella de una manera mas natural(el espectador) es decir al reves de como estaba. asi, tu puedes apoyarte a su propia mano y "el secreto" ira mejor(si te fijas la primera vez no pasa nada, luego ya si).

de momento hasta aqui, mañana hare el resto jaja.

NOTA: todo esto es bajo mi opinion claro...es muy facil criticar...pero en escenario todo es diferente   :Wink:  

saludoss

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Gracias. Piensa que el 99% del público eran magos y familiares, así que empecé con la chachara del FP porque casi todos lo conocían. si hubiera sido un público más profano, hubiera explicado otra cosa.

Sobre la carta Jumbo, bueno, no tengo y además... no se hacer forzajes. Había impreso la carta en DINa4 pero me había olvidado, llevaba 2 barajas y aproveché la otra.

Gracias por tus comentarios Pujo, espero verte en la próxima sesión.
Salve!

----------


## MagNity

alonso, es increible, como consigues hipnotizar a una persona :Confused:  pobre tio, seguro que este no se atreverá a mirar el video, jejeje. Oye, y vaya un .... profano me sacas que no sabe ni lo que son picas. Dios!!! donde vamos a parar....

PD: cuidado alonso con el zapato,... mis manos no tienen porque quemarse...

----------


## MagoMero

Amigos!!!

que grande que ya esté disponible el video...
La verdad es que no se como irá para descargarlo desde aquí (LA)

Lástima que no pueda participar en el próximo... :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

Suerte en la 2a Edición!!!

Seguro que sale mejor, Dante.. ya verás...

Un abrazo!

Magomero

----------


## pujoman

> Sobre la carta Jumbo, bueno, no tengo y además... no se hacer forzajes. Había impreso la carta en DINa4 pero me había olvidado, llevaba 2 barajas y aproveché la otra.


Ricky, el juego lo haces igual con cartas normales, pero en vez de enseñar al publico el 8 de diamantes normal, sacas una carta jumbo...yo tampoco se hacer forzajes con una jumbo xdd

saludos!! y ahora hare el resto de comentarios jeje, que la resaca es mala...

----------


## Andrew

> Os estais perdiendo la de Andrew!!! 
> Ahí os vais a morir de Risa.


Gracias por la publicidad colega !!! je je...

lástima no haber podido asistir a esta última kedada (Estaba malito) pero me huviese apetecido estar de charla contigo un ratin...

Salu2 !

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pero es que es verdad, es brutal. Como sales de los últimos, la gente aún no la ha visto y "no tienes comentarios"

Pero ya verás ya...

----------


## pujoman

sigo con lo mio

Dante: el principio de la rutina, si hubiera salido, hubiera estado muy bien. Lo que hubiera hecho yo, no es disculaperme por que no ha salido, sino encontrar otro final de reserva. Ejemplo: en la boca tienes la carta "a forzar?" y en el bolsillo otra cartta en blanco que ponga escrito "La misma"
en caso de fallo, hacer un cambio y sacar luego una baraja invisible...seria como solucion GAG y final bastante aceptable.
La seguna parte de tu rutina...No entendi lo de los nombres..nose proque tienen que escribir los nombres en 2 cartulinas si luego en otra cartulina escriben frases y finalmente adivinas las frases.
Imagino por donde van los tiros y doy fe a que es eso(por eso te sirve lod e marcar las palabras) pero a la gente se le tendria que inculcar el porque han elegido 2 palabras si luego no sirven de nada(para ellos claro).
El efecto en si esta muy bien, hay que vigilar no equivocarse (logico jaja).Quizas alguna preguntilla de mas para asegurar quien tenia pensado cada cosa no hubiera estado nada mal.
En este tipo de cosas, personalmente no hubiera realizado un juego "tan lento" seguramente hubiera tirado por un book test, o una adivinacion un poco mas rapida...lo de escribir nombres y frases ha ralentizado el efecto y pierde potencia porque la gente se impacienta, creo vamos.Este tipode  juegos va bien en escenarios y metidos en una rutina que dure mas.
en fin, creo que no nos podemos jugar el cuello, cuando hacemos una cosa tenemos que asegurarla al 99%, ese 1% es el irremediable si en un momento dado no puedes solucionar el resultado del juego, pero el 99 es lo que vendria a ser la rutina en si y los multiples finales para tener "salidas" en caso de fallo. hay que matizar siempre. Estabas en un ambiente de magos y en unconcurso la verdad que nos da igual si hacemos un fallo, lo podriamos perdonar, pero en una actuacion que cobras...no.
Por todo lo demas bien. LAs adivinaciones de este estilo a mi siempre me han gustado.

magoMero: El efecto esta muy bien, pero te fallo el momento de descarga. se puede ver claramente un movimiento extraño.Te aconsejo que cuadno hagas una descarga, no mires a las cartas y hazlo lo mas proximo al borde. el resto de la rutina la veo bastante bien, creo que la fluidez se podria mejorar(no hacerlo mas rapido, sino mas hermoso).
la segunda parte me gusta mas. Lo que no entendi es la carta que esta bocarriba(al final del efecto) imagino para que sirve, pero me he quedado un poco extrañado al verla asi bocarriba.Dices que es una carta como ""marcada"" que todo el mundo puede verla, pero nose. Si no hay mas remedio que usar este metodo, encontrar otra excusa mas ""creible"" jeje. o sino, puedes buscar otra manera. Pero me ha gustado, mas que el primer efecto (por la descarga mas que nada).

Andrew: la rutina esta muy bien, es una historia la verdad que muy currada. es muy larga, pero realmente no se hace pesada.Me ha gsutado lo de los 3 colores distintos par apoder relizar parte del efecto, lo veo muy bien ese trozo. incluso el angulo. Hay otro angulo que no me gusta tanto que es cuando controlas las cartas, eso deberias hacerlo cara el publico para que no vean breaks.el resto de la rutina lo veo bien, veo que te lo has currado jeje tanto la charla como los efectos.
el unico problema que vi en el tuyo es ese, y bueno cuando cortas el melon, pero tampoco fue culpa tuya el que la carta desapareciese jaja.
la parte de la moneda tambien esta bien. esta muy logrado.

NOTA2:  todo esto es bajo mi opinion claro...es muy facil criticar...pero en escenario todo es diferente   :Wink:   :Wink:  

saludoss

----------


## MagNity

pujoman, tu crítica es muy buena, y muy parecida a la que dimos los que lo vimos, andrew estuvo impresionante y en verdad lo pasamos en grande.

a Magomero que decir, yo cre que le traïcionó los nervios, porque estoy seguro que demostró una gran agilidad pero ... eso los nervios le jugaron una mala pasada. Aun así seguro que cuando vuelva, nos traerá muchas horas de diversión mágica.

Y bueno, lo de Dante!!! creo que lo defines muy bien, he hablado mucho personalmente con él sobre la actuación y más o menos su autocrítica ya iba por allí, pero es un gran mentalista y seguro que la próxima nos deja con gran sabor de boca, como hace normalmente.

----------


## pujoman

> pujoman, tu crítica es muy buena, y muy parecida a la que dimos los que lo vimos, andrew estuvo impresionante y en verdad lo pasamos en grande.
> 
> a Magomero que decir, yo cre que le traïcionó los nervios, porque estoy seguro que demostró una gran agilidad pero ... eso los nervios le jugaron una mala pasada. Aun así seguro que cuando vuelva, nos traerá muchas horas de diversión mágica.
> 
> Y bueno, lo de Dante!!! creo que lo defines muy bien, he hablado mucho personalmente con él sobre la actuación y más o menos su autocrítica ya iba por allí, pero es un gran mentalista y seguro que la próxima nos deja con gran sabor de boca, como hace normalmente.


conozco a Dante y se que fue un fallo ""tonto"", los nervios, malas jugadas e incluso confusion. Personalmente  una vez me paso en un juego "un paso por delante", se lo que fastida los nervios y malas jugadas. Seguro que lo que hizo se lo estudio, pero   todos sabemos que el mentalismo alguna vez nos la tenemos que jugar;si sale bien, el mentalista del año, si sale mal....arreglarlo como sea y salir del apuro...la magia es asi,..quei hi farem jeje

saludos

----------


## mralonso

pujoman, suerte que te gusto algo de mi jajajaj la hipnosis.. la peor d emi vida... acojonado pq el camara se estaba mareando i se movia de un sitio al otro i me pensaba que se desplomaba... el numero duraba mas...x me acojone i lo deje alli,

sobre ruleta rusa.. es la misma presentacion del padre de pardo...

----------


## pujoman

NO digo que sea mala...pero a mi me gusta mas la intriga y que no sepan que pasara. por cierto, hiciste Pre-show en la hipnosis?

saludos!!

----------


## Voidmain

Bueno, por fin he podido ver el video entero.
Muy ameno y variado, tanto a nivel de presentación como de juegos.
Solo deslucen la sesión esos fallos en algunos efectos, achacables a los nervios.
Por lo demás, me abstengo de hacer críticas, ya que pujoman lo ha dicho todo :P

Espero poder ver una segunda edición, y quien sabe... igual me apunto y todo  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> NO digo que sea mala...pero a mi me gusta mas la intriga y que no sepan que pasara. por cierto, hiciste Pre-show en la hipnosis?
> 
> saludos!!


No hizo nada... Fué el efecto puro y duro  :117:

----------


## mralonso

UN POCO

como quento en el video i como vieron todos mire a ver que persona podia ir
vien.. lo 1ro que miro es que no lleben alcol en sangre...pq xe pueden marear o bomitar en medio de la hipnosis... i es un maron... i el camara fue el unico que no tomo ni una gota ajjajajaj

eso si
lo tube 5 minutos relagandolo en medio de la disco haciendo respiraciones i todo.. weno si no es imposible hacerlo tan rapido ajajja

----------


## dante

nity fix6 oigo supurar tu higado...

----------


## MagNity

jajaja, no sabes como me la estoy callando... DIOS!!!

por favor, pasar pagina!!!
 8-)

----------


## MagNity

por cierto el camara fotografo tiene problemas gastrointestinales casi desde entonces...xD
nada que seguro que no se mete en un barco.

----------


## cuenk

Felicidades a todos por las actuaciones. Ricky siempre en su linea cómica, me ha gustado la actuación y me he reido. Mr Alonso, la ruleta bien, pero creo que te hubieras lucido más con las cartas y algo de cuerdas (he visto videos de quedadas y sé que te gusta), la hipnosis… soy un poquito esceptico en esos temas. Jordi muy buena ejecución. Dante el primer juego me ha encantado, la idea, no lo conocía y me gusta, es original, es una pena el error. El segundo me ha parecido algo confuso por tantas tarjetas distintas, y tanto pasar de una mano a otra pero en general bien. Magomero aunque sí hay alguna pega que ya te la han comentado, la rutina en global creo que ha quedado bien. Y Andrew, a partir de ahora eres el gran Andrew tio, me has sorprendido, te has caracterizado, has actuado, has enlazado perfectamente un juego detrás de otro siguiendo una historia llena de gags y chistes, y encima tienes gracia contándolos (no todo el mundo la tiene jeje) sencillamente fantástico te mereces el premio. Saludos!

----------


## MagNity

pues imaginate la cara de la gente al verle salir así!!!! el Gran Andrew estuvo sensacional de verdad.

----------


## MagoMero

> sigo con lo mio
> 
> ....
> magoMero: El efecto esta muy bien, pero te fallo el momento de descarga. se puede ver claramente un movimiento extraño.Te aconsejo que cuadno hagas una descarga, no mires a las cartas y hazlo lo mas proximo al borde. el resto de la rutina la veo bastante bien, creo que la fluidez se podria mejorar(no hacerlo mas rapido, sino mas hermoso).
> la segunda parte me gusta mas. Lo que no entendi es la carta que esta bocarriba(al final del efecto) imagino para que sirve, pero me he quedado un poco extrañado al verla asi bocarriba.Dices que es una carta como ""marcada"" que todo el mundo puede verla, pero nose. Si no hay mas remedio que usar este metodo, encontrar otra excusa mas ""creible"" jeje. o sino, puedes buscar otra manera. Pero me ha gustado, mas que el primer efecto (por la descarga mas que nada).
> ....
> saludoss


Muchas Gracias por el comentario PUJOMAN!! la verdad es que me va de maravilla para la próxima vez!!! 
En cuanto a la descarga... No forma parte de la rutina... se me coló una carta y tube que descargarla.... improvisé, sin más.. por eso queda un poco raro.. pero no tiene por que existir en la rutina "ideal"....
En cuanto a la carta que queda boca arriba.. TOMO NOTA! intentaré mejorar el "speach" para que quede mejor!!!!

Un abrazo a todos desde LA!

Magomero

----------


## Mago Gon

muchas felicidades a todos los que habeis salido, es un video que merece la pena ver aunque haya habido pequeñas confusiones y demas, la unica pega que no entiendo catalan   :Wink:  
suerte!

----------


## MagNity

Yo estaba hasta hoy muy tranquilo, bueno, no tanto. 
Hasta ahora no había querido ver el video del concurso, ya pedí en su día censura... pero por Dios,...
pos si, hoy lo he visto... bueno no todo íntegro, pero suficiente y es que a Mauri se le ocurrió pasarmelo en un DVD. PORQUÉ :Confused: !!!

Bueno, en general está muy bien aunque en mi opinión es mejor trucos sencillos perfectamente realizados (que no significa menos espectacular) que de más complicados pero que te puedan fallar... aún así y dada las condiciones de que el 90% eran magos y parejas, pos chapo.

Solo una reivindicación... es la 2 vez que veo en un espectáculo (justamente tambien es la segunda vez que no conocía al mago en questión) y me saca al fotógrafo. Al equipo técnico no lo toqueis, son gente muuuuu rara. Creedme, yo desde ese día que no me hablo con ese fotógrafo y encima el tio está con traumatización aguda. 

PD: espero por su bien que no vea el video, que sino a lo mejor se mete a mago y todo.

PPD: en el próximo certament de Decklords es posible que me anime y haga alguna cosita... 

un abrazo

----------


## Andrew

> Hay otro angulo que no me gusta tanto que es cuando controlas las cartas, eso deberias hacerlo cara el publico para que no vean breaks.


La verdad es que no me he dado cuenta hasta que lo he visto en el video, y tienes toda la razón... Gracias por el comentario, así me doy cuenta de que es algo que "se ve", para la próxima podré mejorarlo... queda apuntado: los controles al TOP hacerlos cara al público para que no se vean los brakes...

Gracias tio !!!

Bueno, realmente querria dar las gracias por todos los mensajes de ánimo que he recibido. La verdad es que el concurso, independientemente de lo que era (un concurso) fué algo super-divertido y lo mejor de todo (por lo menos desde mi punto de vista) es que nos divertimos por dos vias, por un lado haciendo de público y disfrutando de la mágia de los demás y por otro lado actuando que, aunque los nervios nos traicionaron a todos en algún momento, creo que todos disfrutamos de estar haciendo mágia para los demás.

Bueno, ahora hay que tomarle el relevo a dante y preparar el próximo... aunque nos haya dejado el listón muy alto !!!

----------


## Josep M.

Me lo estoy pasando en grande viendoos. Felicidades! :D :D :D

Por cierto, Alonso: Yo de ti (y esto va en serio) no haria el juego de la ruleta rusa (o como se llame lod e los vasos y el pincho). La razón, aquí:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=401_1198701928

Ojo, que el video duele. Es un directo en televisión.

La cuestión es que ya he visto varios hilos en otros foros donde el juego sale mal, y gente que afirmaba por sus muertos que nunca les fallaba. Uno de los afectados no tuvo daño permanente de milagro. O sea que al menos toma las precauciones necesarias (abre los dedos para que el pincho pase entre ellos, o lo que sea). Tú mismo, yo es que lo tenia que decir.

Nos vemos en la proxima quedada, chicos!

JM  :Wink1:

----------

